# Desi Entertainment > Mobile Entertainment >  Vodafone Star of The Match Ring Tone in MP3

## RAHEN

Vodafone Star of The Match Ring Tone in MP3 DLF IPL Advertisement
 Click here to download this ring tone free

----------


## heman

can i get it on my mobile

----------


## RAHEN

sure ..download and through usb add this song.

----------


## mafridi143

Woow.. zabardast... keep it up ..

----------


## **Veil**

funny HAIN

----------


## graffx

nice postings...

----------


## graffx

cant see the links

----------


## kvrao6

thanks...mate...

----------


## dinesh.d325

thank a lot frnd

----------


## designersaree

Wow..great ring tone. i tired to find this ring tone but finally i m happy here because  i get this ring tone. thanks Rahen.

----------


## davidbilla1980

heck !! i cant download this ringtone

----------


## demonkiller

IT IS NOT IN MP3 FORMAT...IT IS A 3GP FILE..most phones to not recognize 3GP as a compatible format for ring tones. NEEDS TO BE A MP3 file. this can be downloaded from youtube as well.

----------

